# Change for a quarter ;)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Wanted to share a video  here I took a quarter out of the air ... but change for a quarter .. 2 dimes and a nickle  .. this was a while back .. but since I had surgery and was watching old videos I thought I'd share 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hogwarts is a quality education, I've always said that... 

Edit: Dealing with this feet ailment as a mortal is admirable Joey, but we're your buddies, just cast the spell and be done with it...


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice! Well stated as such.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Hogwarts is a quality education, I've always said that...
> 
> Edit: Dealing with this feet ailment as a mortal is admirable Joey, but we're your buddies, just cast the spell and be done with it...


Lol thank you bud ! I think I kinda understand what you said ! Hhaha 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

priceless


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> priceless


Thank you very much pal ... truly appreciated !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy! Fast is fast, but that's really fast!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is incredible


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy! Fast is fast, but that's really fast!!


Thanks my friend!!  fun stuff!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> That is incredible


Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

